# Garage Door - Broken torsion spring



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

The torsion spring which actually does most of the work lifting and closing the door broke today and I am unable to open the garage door even if I disengage the trolley from the chain track. 
I read that it is definitely not recommended to try to fix it yourself because it can be very dangerous to change the spring. I need to get my car out of the garage and I understand it is possible to open the garage door in this case but it requires muscle power (a few people) because you are basically lifting a dead weight. 
Has this ever happened to any of you? 

And who do you recommend as a company/person to fix this. I don't want to be ripped off so I understand it shouldn't cost more than $300 to fix it..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It will be more then $300 to fix it not include parts. Something like this is a must fix and weekend plus emergency will cost you even more. Just try to lift it with your man power and call around for price.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It is not an uncommon problem. I would call around, you may be able to find a installer without going thru the company.

Overhead Door Co Of Vancouver has been around for a long time.

$300 sounds about right though.

PM on Monday if you have not find anyone yet and I can check with my builder buddies.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

My mom's torsion spring was broken awhile ago (this year).
I forgot who I called but it's a two car garage and they replaced both springs for under $300.
It's the company that I heard on News1130 (totally forgot it's name).
It's supposed to have longer warranty than any other competitor.

Good luck~


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input people. I appreciate it. I am trying to think of a "*******" way to fix this but.. nah.. better get this taken care of. In the meantime, going to try to lift it and get my Audi R8 GT out of there...lol I wish.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Update:
Yes I was able to lift the door by myself and get the car out. 
I pried from the bottom in the middle area and was able to put my hands underneath and lift. It's quite heavy at first but it gets lighter as you raise the garage door and most of the weight becomes horizontal carried by the tracks on the ceiling.
Now I need to get some estimates on repair.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

I was going to say...yes, you can lift the door yourself still but I guess you discovered that. You can get the springs on their own and yes, you can DIY...its not that bad. If you were strong enough to lift the door yourself, yeah, you can replace the springs yourself. Here's a DIY video:
DIYClinic - Garage Door Torsion Spring Replacement (Part 1) - YouTube

verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> Thanks for the input people. I appreciate it. I am trying to think of a "*******" way to fix this but.. nah.. better get this taken care of. In the meantime, going to try to lift it and get my Audi R8 GT out of there...lol I wish.


Want this ******* to give you some instructions this time. It is doable - but not for an average ******* this time :lol:

The easiest way is to replace the spring with a couple of big lead balls (or 33g) :lol: JK

Well, if you can afford an Audi R8, I don't feel so bad for you $300 at all


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't do it yourself the spring they put in has to be wound up to make the door work properly and is a dangerous thing to do if you are not experienced with the right tools.
phone a couple of places for a price it's a h*ll of a lot safer.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

might as well drive the Range Rover through the door and just replace the whole thing!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Don't do it yourself the spring they put in has to be wound up to make the door work properly and is a dangerous thing to do if you are not experienced with the right tools.
> phone a couple of places for a price it's a h*ll of a lot safer.


Yep Laurie. One mistake and one may have a red neck or popped eye.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

We got a few estimates from 3 different people and the quotes we got were somewhat similar. We decided to go with an installer close by and he was very reasonable, $179 plus HST and 1 year warranty. Took him less than an hour to change the spring and adjust the door. Now it's all fixed.
Good to know in case any of you run into the same situation as I had.


----------

